# African (a fricken) Muslim Vandalizes 4 Catholic Churches in Italy.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Muslim Plunders Four Historical Churches In Italy, Including The Basilica Of Santa Praxedes




_Published on Oct 3, 2016
ITALY, RAVENNA, ROME, 2 October 2016. The video was uploaded from the video ADDIS ETHIOPIA. 
A heartbreaking scene that has become a routine in Europe: This video shows the Muslim native of Ghana preying the Church of San Vitale (547) in Ravenna. He pillaged other three churches, including the Basilica of Santa Praxedes (780) in Rome, before being arrested. 
_
Anyone whose ever been to Italy and seen the beautiful churches knows how sad this is. Why are the powers that be letting these kinds of rabbid dogs into the West? Why?!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Simple answer, those in power are either brain dead, or have been promised some untold riches if they assist in muzslime takeover of Europe.

Those who do this are usually on the sub humanoid branch of evolution, nearer to the simian strain, noted by the charcoal pigmentation of the skin.

Closer examination will reveal an IQ level consistent with a baboon. 

Eons of consumption of "bush meat" by the strain has rendered them in a stasis position on the evolutionary scale, permanently.

The real danger is present when the strain is running in a herd, 

each tries to out do the rest to become leader of the pack, the violence level becomes exponential.

The .303 solution has in the past been moderately effective of combating the spread, 

but lack of current omnibus application has caused a resurgence of the disease.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Simple answer, those in power are either brain dead, or have been promised some untold riches if they assist in muzslime takeover of Europe.


But the Mooslims hate us. I think the government--our Western governments want to destroy us.



> Those who do this are usually on the sub humanoid branch of evolution, nearer to the simian strain, noted by the charcoal pigmentation of the skin.
> 
> Closer examination will reveal an IQ level consistent with a baboon.
> 
> ...


Paris is looking pretty sad these days, non? C'est dommage!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> But the Mooslims hate us. I think the government--our Western governments want to destroy us.
> 
> Muzslimes are taught to lie to us non believers to get what they want.
> 
> Paris is looking pretty sad these days, non? C'est dommage!


The city of light has turned into the city of sewer.

Soon Notre Dame de Paris will have a crescent moon on its tallest spire.

I wonder when they will burn down the Louvre Museum because of the "idols" inside???

Where are the patriots of old? Pushed aside by greed and decadence?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The city of light has turned into the city of sewer.
> 
> Soon Notre Dame de Paris will have a crescent moon on its tallest spire.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty much a frankophile. I love their language, their whole culture. I like to learn French while I'm cooking and washing the dishes. I always wanted to get to Paris. But these days, not so much. What a dump.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Annie said:


> But the Mooslims hate us. I think the government--our Western governments want to destroy us.
> 
> Paris is looking pretty sad these days, non? C'est dommage!


Annie, I am glad you caught all that...:vs_cool:

Now back to the three PPPs: prayin', preppin' and practicin'.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wherever the muzslimes from Africa go, they turn their new home into their old shithole, just animals.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What would Jesus do ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coming soon. The protection is starting here.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-resolution/569/text

ETA: This bill would mean posting these video's would be a federal offense.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> What would Jesus do ?


Jesus has already done what he's gonna do for them. He died on the cross for them.

Now it's our turn to decide if we're going to let them rape plunder and pilfer our lands.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Annie said:


> Jesus has already done what he's gonna do for them. He died on the cross for them.
> 
> Now it's our turn to decide if we're going to let them rape plunder and pilfer our lands.


So what would Jesus do ?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Annie, I am glad you caught all that...:vs_cool:
> 
> Now back to the three PPPs: prayin', preppin' and practicin'.


You think it would probably be better if I turned a blind eye to all this? You could be right, but it might also be my motivation for executing the 3 p's. I do try to tune it out sometimes, which is why I like to learn French. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> So what would Jesus do ?


Jesus probably would die for them again just to save their worthless souls... Or maybe not, I guess I don't really know what Jesus would do. But I can tell you the one thing I know... I would not die for these filthy animals. I will leave the "dying" to my adversaries instead...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Coming soon. The protection is starting here.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-resolution/569/text
> 
> ETA: This bill would mean posting these video's would be a federal offense.


I don't hate Muslims, but I do hate their religion.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Jesus probably would die for them again just to save their worthless souls... Or maybe not, I guess I don't really know what Jesus would do. But I can tell you the one thing I know... I would not die for these filthy animals. I will leave the "dying" to my adversaries instead...


Jesus ran the merchants out of the Church and was forceful
In doing so.

Just curious what he would do in regard to this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Coming soon. The protection is starting here.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-resolution/569/text
> 
> ETA: This bill would mean posting these video's would be a federal offense.


Yeah, the bastards are trying to make us like Britain, forcing us to bend over and take Izslime like a hooker with our mouths taped up.

We need to be rid of all of them and the politicians that support them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> So what would Jesus do ?


You can tell me what you think. I'm open to hearing your suggestions. Not in a bad way, but there's need for rhetorical questions.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I don't hate Muslims, but I do hate their religion.


If that bill gets passed then hating their religion would also be a hate crime.

You do understand that Islam translated means submission. We may have to submit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> I don't hate Muslims, but I do hate their religion.


One in the same.

Like saying you don't hate cancer but hate the results.

Izslime is one of our cancers, it needs to be eliminated from here.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> What would Jesus do ?


Jesus said: ...Now if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one.

I know, I know, I tried to hold off I truly did, but somebody had to quote him at some point.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> One in the same.
> 
> Like saying you don't hate cancer but hate the results.
> 
> Izslime is one of our cancers, it needs to be eliminated from here.


They were created in the image and likeness of God. They started life as very beautiful babies. So it's a mystery of iniquity at work in them. Crazy. I do imagine that the ISIS people are among the perfectly possessed and completely content to be under the control of satan and the demonic influences and they're happy to be that way. They've got to be more than just mentally sick.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> If that bill gets passed then hating their religion would also be a hate crime.
> 
> You do understand that Islam translated means submission. We may have to submit.


Please God never.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> They were created in the image and likeness of God. They started life as very beautiful babies. So it's a mystery of iniquity at work in them. Crazy. I do imagine that the ISIS people are among the perfectly possessed and completely content to be under the control of satan and the demonic influences and they're happy to be that way. They've got to be more than just mentally sick.


To us, in our culture, they are demented or crazy.

But they are not perverse in any way within their belief system, they are devout followers of their faith, AKA purist.

They did not all of a sudden become possessed overnight, they are the sum total of their breeding from birth,

they are so well indoctrinated, they will gladly die for their allahole at the blink of an eye.

There are millions more like the ISIL bastards, they were bred the same way.

If they were not indoctrinated from childhood there would be no jihad today.

That makes the conclusion simple, they all are complicit at one level or another.

The "thing" in the White House uses crazy to deflect condemnation of Izslime within our country, he is one of them.

Don't try to equate them by applying Christian values or beliefs, they need to be liquidated on the battlefield,

our cities are now becoming those battlefields thanks to the traitorous slime running our government.

Our government is becoming the equivalent of the mullahs running the madrasas.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> To us, in our culture, they are demented or crazy.
> 
> But they are not perverse in any way within their belief system, they are devout followers of their faith, AKA purist.
> 
> ...


To that I can only say we will trust God.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The global elites allow muslims into the west as they want to destroy the culture. They do not care who they rule as long as they have slaves and know that they have to destroy America from the inside out or we will eventually stretch all of their necks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> To that I can only say we will trust God.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


You can add this line to it, from Pearl Harbor, 7 DEC 1941, "praise the Lord and pass the ammunition".

A chaplain was encouraging the men, and he himself stood in the brigade line feeding a five inch DP gun after the lift failed.

It became a hit song during the war.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Coming soon. The protection is starting here.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-resolution/569/text
> 
> ETA: This bill would mean posting these video's would be a federal offense.


This bill mentions something along the lines of being able to practice whatever religion. Basically rep. Beyer is quoting 1A. The problem however is that Islam is not consistent with 1A. 1A allows us to worship whomever we want under any religion we see fit or not worship at all. In Islam, you may not worship anyone or anything other that Allah. You must accept that Allah is the one and only true God and the pervert muhhamad his islam's great prophet. If you don't agree and convert, you are to be beheaded. Another way is to be subjugated and pay the jizia.

This ideology does not conform to 1A because your freedom to choose which religion to practice, or not worship at all will likely result in your demise. Islam in it self is unconstitutional.

I hate everything that is unconstitutional, therefore I hate Islam. The fact that muhhamad is a pedophile makes me hate Islam even more.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> This bill mentions something along the lines of being able to practice whatever religion. Basically rep. Beyer is quoting 1A. The problem however is that Islam is not consistent with 1A. 1A allows us to worship whomever we want under any religion we see fit or not worship at all. In Islam, you may not worship anyone or anything other that Allah. You must accept that Allah is the one and only true God and the pervert muhhamad his islam's great prophet. If you don't agree and convert, you are to be beheaded. Another way is to be subjugated and pay the jizia.
> 
> This ideology does not conform to 1A because your freedom to choose which religion to practice, or not worship at all will likely result in your demise. Islam in it self is unconstitutional.
> 
> I hate everything that is unconstitutional, therefore I hate Islam. The fact that muhhamad is a pedophile makes me hate Islam even more.


And disagreeing with Islam could be and most likely will be considered hate speech and prosecuted.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> And disagreeing with Islam could be and most likely will be considered hate speech and prosecuted.


You better believe it... A Muslim can easily vandalize or attack other churches. But if anyone tries anything to a mosque, you will be caught in no time. Mosque are under surveillance. Not because they are suspected of wrong doing, but for protection. Comey's FBI will be all over you like fly on crap. And yes, they will charge you with hate crime.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> You better believe it... A Muslim can easily vandalize or attack other churches. But if anyone tries anything to a mosque, you will be caught in no time. Mosque are under surveillance. Not because they are suspected of wrong doing, but for protection. Comey's FBI will be all over you like fly on crap. And yes, they will charge you with hate crime.


I'm not even talking about violence of any type. The Mayor of a DFW burb now has a Fatwa on her. She did nothing wrong but has taken a lot of heat over this.






ETA: Under the new law, if passed, she would be in prison.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If they (muslimes) think they are going come here and lay claim to everything, they better think again. The Japs realized there was a gun behind every blade of grass, they better too! Not making any threats, just sayin. I don't care what their numbers are in the USA. I will not submit!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish I could know if they monitor sites like this so they know our resolve.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I wish I could know if they monitor sites like this so they know our resolve.


Be rest assured that they do, remember we are home grown terrorist in the feds eyes.

Anyone one non compliant and on record of not contributing to hildabeast or queerbama are suspect and under surveillance as enemies of the state.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> What would Jesus do ?


nothing.
But condemn them to hell for not believing in him. Did he not say HE who believes in me shall have everlasting life? 
Muslims do not believe that Jesus was the son of God or the messiah. so that should answer the question =eternal death. 
no compromise ,no quarter, no mercy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would also like to see a muzzy try that crap in some place like Big Mama's holy gospel church out in the hood.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I'm not even talking about violence of any type. The Mayor of a DFW burb now has a Fatwa on her. She did nothing wrong but has taken a lot of heat over this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are absolutely correct. Here is a simple way how the US government under this crooked administration handles muslims.

1. If you, a non Muslim say or do something that is offensive to them, it is a hate crime, bigotry, islamophobia or whatever bull crap they label it.

2. If a Muslim says something offensive to your family, religion, culture and law. It's a nothing. It's called 1A. If a Muslim commits terrorism, it is because you provoked them and it's your fault.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if Hellery gets in - it'll be 8 years without a doubt .... there won't even be a Trump left in another 8 years to raise any opposition - THIS IS A DO OR DIE ELECTION ....

just think of the conservative opposition that has been flattened and suppressed in the last 8 years - media, law enforcement, DOJ, FBI, Homeland, religion, military, ect ect


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In the name of political correctness we slit our own throats.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> In the name of political correctness we slit our own throats.


You are so right, we are becoming like Europe and Britain, everything to accommodate the heathen slime.

Slimebama is seeing to our demise by the followers of allahole..


----------

